# ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU



## XE85 (21. April 2011)

*ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*

ASUS´s kommendes Board mit dem neuen Z68 Chipsatz von intel, P8Z68-V Pro, soll die kombinierte nutzung der iGPU und einer Grafikkarte ermöglichen. Mittels der  "Lucid Virtu" - Technologie soll es möglich sein unter Windows von der Grafikkarte auf die iGPU der Sandy Bridge CPUs zu wechseln um beispielsweise im 2D Betrieb die iGPU zu nutzen und damit Strom zu sparen. In welchen Zustand die Grafikkarte dabei wechselt ist aktuell noch nicht bekannt.

Weitere Ausstattungsdetails:

- 14 Phasen Stromversorgung für die CPU
- 3 mechanische x16 Slots, 2 x1 Slots und 2 PCI Slots
- 4x SATA 3GB, 4x SATA 6GB (davon 2 von einem Marvell Controller)
- 4x USB3.0
- Bluetooth
- gigabit Lan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: ASUS P6Z68-V Pro Pictured, Detailed | techPowerUp

mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*

Das finde ich gut. Da würde sich sogar ein erneuter Umstieg vom Mainboard lohnen, da ich so im Desktop-Betrieb dann einfach umschalten könnte. Aber erst mal abwarten, wie teuer die Geschichte wird und wie gut dies am Ende funktioniert.


----------



## Floletni (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*

Stromsparen das ich nicht lache. Es gibt längst erste Tests zu Virtu. Hier mal der Stromverbrauch:Benchmarks: Leistungsaufnahme : Lucidlogix Virtu im Preview: Die Lösung für Quick Sync plus Grafikkarte?

HD Graphics 3000 + GeForce GTX 580 -> 112 W
HD Graphics 3000 -> 49 W
GeForce GTX 580 -> 108 W

Die Grafikkarte wird momentan in den Idle versetzt (keine abschaltung), weil es zulange dauern würde das Grafikkarten-Bios erstmal zu laden.
Durch den Overhead der durch Virtu produziert wird, gehen die FPS auch nen Stück runter.

Der einzige Vorteil dieser Technologie ist das man bei einer externen Karte QuickSync nutzen kann.


----------



## thescythe (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*

Ich würde noch nicht zu früh lachen, evtl. wäre es möglich die Grafikkarte in eine Art StandBy ( dem Windows ähnlichen ) zuschicken .
Vielleicht wären da noch die Grafikkartenhersteller gefragt, ihre Treiber dementsprechend anzupassen - Oder auch Lucidlogix !

Und seien wir mal ehrlich, die größte Ersparnis hätte man laut Deines verlinkten Tests nur bei einer Grafikkarte ala GTX580 - Bzw. wen interessiert 
bei einer GTX580 die Stromrechnung 

Wobei 59W Ersparnis bei einer GTX580 schon eine Hausnummer wäre


----------



## Skysnake (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Das finde ich gut. Da würde sich sogar ein erneuter Umstieg vom Mainboard lohnen, da ich so im Desktop-Betrieb dann einfach umschalten könnte. Aber erst mal abwarten, wie teuer die Geschichte wird und wie gut dies am Ende funktioniert.


 
Siehe den Post unter dir. Genau so was habe ich auch schon befürchtet, und damit ist die Sache wieder total fürn Arsch. Höchstens bei Leuten, die ne CAD Karte oder sonst was nutzen, die halt für normale Sachen keine Treiber oder whot ever hat vielleicht interessant...


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*

Das wusste ich nicht, aber gut, dann lohnt es sich wieder nicht. *lach* Ich halte die ganze Lucid-Geschichte mitlerweile mehr und mehr für einen schlechten Scherz.


----------



## Skysnake (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*

Ja gute Idee, aber was bei rumkommt ist halt nicht wirklich sooo der burner...


----------



## XE85 (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*



Floletni schrieb:


> Stromsparen das ich nicht lache. Es gibt längst erste Tests zu Virtu. Hier mal der Stromverbrauch:Benchmarks: Leistungsaufnahme : Lucidlogix Virtu im Preview: Die Lösung für Quick Sync plus Grafikkarte?



daraus sollte man aber keine voreiligen schlüsse ziehen - es handelt sich um ein Vorserienmodell - zudem scheint die GTX580 nicht richtig in den Idle Modus zu gehen wenn die HD3000 aktiv ist. Ausserdem warum gibt es keine Stromaufnahmetest mit der HD6970? Interessant wäre das ganze mit mehreren Grakas. Ist halt ein typischer THG Test. Da warte ich lieber auf einen PCGH Test, der wird sicher ausführlicher und besser.



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Das wusste ich nicht, aber gut, dann lohnt es sich wieder nicht. *lach* Ich halte die ganze Lucid-Geschichte mitlerweile mehr und mehr für einen schlechten Scherz.


 
Aus diesem Vorserientest mit nur einer speziellen konfiguration sollte man nicht gleich eine Allgemeingültigkeit machen - erstmal weitere Test abwarten wo auch mehr als nur eine Graka verwendet wird.

mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*



XE85 schrieb:


> Aus diesem Vorserientest mit nur einer speziellen konfiguration sollte man nicht gleich eine Allgemeingültigkeit machen - erstmal weitere Test abwarten wo auch mehr als nur eine Graka verwendet wird.
> 
> mfg


 
Was aber nur für Multi-GPU-Betreiber interessant ist. Ich nutze nur eine Grafikkarte, das würde sich dann nicht lohnen. Bei mehreren GPUs kann es dann doch durchaus Sinn machen.


----------



## XE85 (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Was aber nur für Multi-GPU-Betreiber interessant ist.



Ich meine das nicht im Sinne von Multi GPU sondern das man den Verbrauchstest mit mehrern verschiedenen Grakas in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen machen sollte - sorry kommt etwas falsch rüber in meinem Post.

mfg


----------



## Floletni (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*

Mittlerweile soll man den fressenden Overhead ja langsam in den Griff bekommen haben. So das die FPS nicht mehr einbrechen. Die nächste Schwachstelle dieser Software ist das Problem mit der Spieleunterstützung. Quasi jedes Spiele exe muss hinzugefügt werden sonst läuft es nicht auf der seperaten Karten.

So richtig kann mich diese Technologie nicht überzeugen. Genau wie Hydra nicht.
Die Entwicklern wollen natürlich auch Geld. Demnach würden die Mainboard auch nen Stück teuerer werden.

@XE85
Über Test kann man sich streiten. Ich geh lieber auf ein paar unterschiedliche Seiten und mache mir daraus ein Bild anstatt auf nur eine Seite sich zu verlassen. Es ist auch kein richtiger Test gewesen sondern ein Preview.


----------



## Cuddleman (22. April 2011)

*AW: ASUS Z68 Board ermöglicht kombinierte Nutzung von GPU und iGPU*

AMD's Dynamic Switchable Graphics gibts wohl mittlerweile auch für Notebooks. Könnte es sein das deren Funktionsweise so oder ähnlich auf den Z-Boards angewandt wird?

http://www.planet3dnow.de/cgi-bin/newspub/viewnews.cgi?category=1&id=1303252111


----------

